# Travel tips travelling to Brazil



## Manumanos

Hey guys! I'm creating a blog about travel tips when travelling to Brazil. This forum looks like the perfect place to ask it to some of the old experienced travellers. 

Any important tips when going to Brazil for the first time ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nasrundin

-Avoid taxis, use Uber
-If you are 65 older you can use the public transport system for free, you just need to show your passport
-Try caipirinha drink, feijoada, coxinha, brigadeiro 
-Learn some basic portuguese
-Use solar filter
-The health public system is free for anyone


----------

